# 2013-14 Official MVP Discussion



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Have at it.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

2 games in so far it's paul george


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Clearly Miles Plumlee at this point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Chris Paul is going to keep his name in the discussion all season long.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Durant and Paul have put themselves at the top so far, as expected.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

I think it's finally CP3's year with Doc Rivers pushing him.


----------



## Boomshakalaka (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

I think at the end of the day, there will be 4 guys at the top of the discussion: LeBron, Durant, CP3 & Howard. Any of those four would not surprise me.

I would love to see Chris Paul get it. I think he is the best point guard we have seen since Jason Kidd and I'm not sure we've seen the best of him just yet. He's one of the all-timers, and I love his attitude & approach.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

it's going to be Durant's year.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

doc rivers+ quality spacing + voter fatigue = CP3


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

LeBron will win again this year hopefully


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

This will be shocking coming from me but I got Kevin Love as my early MVP candidate. I mean if I just ignore the fact that LeBron is in the league and all.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Michael Carter Williams...why the **** not? He's taking a shit team and they beat the Heat and the Bulls. 3-0.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

LeBron and Heat setting themselves up for that "let-down season" in the regular season to be in the 52-55 wins season. This would allow Paul or Durant to take the MVP. But it's far too early to make any assumptions.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Kevin Love is at the top for me right now. Wolves are 3-0 and he's averaging 29.7 PPG and 14.7 RPG. I know it's only a week, but through a week, he's been the MVP. If the Wolves stay healthy (big if, I know), they're going to make a lot of noise this year.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Love/George/LeBron/Davis


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Love has been an absolute beast so far.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

I would put down Kevin Love, outside of last nights game he's been a complete animal.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Chris Paul/Love/George/LeBron

My top 4 after yesterday


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



NK1990 said:


> I would put down Kevin Love, outside of last nights game he's been a complete animal.


Even last night, he had a great second half. The first half was bad for him, though.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Love might garner some support as the "story" candidate. Paul and Durant are the guys you'd think would win it if people are sick of LeBron getting it, but Paul and Durant have already arrived as guys with gaudy expectations, so that will work against them.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

If Indiana can get #1 seed in the East, I can see Paul George getting some love. Likewise with CP3 if the Clippers get #1 overall, and if Love leads T'Wolves to a respectable spot. Long way to go yet though, and as a Heat fan I expect LeBron to turn into super Bron soon enough.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Nuseryame (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

It's Chris Paul's year I believe.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Paul George has been incredible this year. And he's very unselfish. He's rebounding, and defending like a beast. Also he's the Pacers leading scorer, and he guards great players night in and night out. Also take into account the Pacers are 7-0. And don't look to be slowing down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Yeah, it's PG right now. I'll put Love behind him at 2.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Paul, Love, Lebron, Durant, Parker, Curry

all in the convo


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

PG, CP3,Love,LeBron, Durant


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

My top 5


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Bron Bron has career highs again but team record aint reflecting that lol.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Only shooting 58% and I remember someone saying the stats I layed out for him at the beginning of the year were impossible and as of now he could easily reach them since he's not even playing his best and still almost at those numbers


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



LeGoat06 said:


> Only shooting 58% and I remember someone saying the stats I layed out for him at the beginning of the year were impossible and as of now he could easily reach them since he's not even playing his best and still almost at those numbers


58 is still a career high.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

LBJ is shooting nearly perfect but his turnover ratio has gone up by 5% from last season and rebounding at lesser pace. Most of all, his defense(as a unit) has fallen drastically.

Kevin Love, Paul George, and Chris Paul have been better than LBJ so far.


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

So far I think it`s a fight between Kevin Love and CP3. 

Damn those Kevin Love quarterback passes over the full court are awesome! Watched the Dallas - Wolves game yesterday and after the first half he almost had a triple double!
Great scorer, great rebounder and also improving his passing. Even though the team is totally build around him and perfectly suits his skills.

CP3 probably the most consistent PG with regular double doubles.


Behind thsi duo I only see Paul George, LeBron James and Kevin Durant so far. But those need to improve a bit still. That said George might still be closest as he leads the Pacers very nicely.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

It's weird to say that PG deserves it because he's the third best player at his position, but he kind of does at this point. Indiana is 8-0 and they look phenomenal. Obviously I expect the Heat to get back on track, and the Thunder will look much better now that Westbrook is back, but George has made substantial strides in his game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Luke said:


> It's weird to say that PG deserves it because he's the third best player at his position, *but he kind of does at this point*. Indiana is 8-0 and they look phenomenal. Obviously I expect the Heat to get back on track, and the Thunder will look much better now that Westbrook is back, but George has made substantial strides in his game.


*At this point*, PG is the frontrunner, with Durant second.

*So far*, nor Minny, nor Miami nor the Clippers have high enough W% to have a player be considered for the award.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

LeBron shooting almost 59% and 50% from 3. He's MVP so far just based off of that with Paul George a close second


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

I wish Allrim had a .gif of someone giving LeBron a blowjob.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

What now?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Lebron's efficiency is too good to ignore...but I don't think he'll be number 1 again till around christmas.

Something will happen like the last two seasons where everyone is forced to give him the MVP.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

LeBron in 10 games: 27.3 PPG with 62 FG% and 51 3P%


Sorry rest of the league.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Annoying Heat homers aside, if you look at it objectively without penalizing LeBron for winning 4 of the past 5, I'd say he is the front runner. It's still early though, it would be ridiculous for him to continue shooting 60%FG and 50%3pt.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

1. LeBron 2. Love 3. CP3 4. Durant


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I wish Allrim had a .gif of someone giving LeBron a blowjob.


So you could masturbate to it and wish he was on the Suns ? your a weird guy


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

LeBron's shooting are out of this world.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

As great as Love, CP3, George and Durant have been, it's LeBron's to lose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

I got Paul George still number one. His team has only lost one game thus far. And is putting up great numbers. He's made a huge jump from last season to this year.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

I think Chris Paul is the only player having a unique enough season to contend with LeBron. The problem with George/Durant is they play the same position as LeBron, so when they're inferior in almost every category, it's hard to justify voting for them. Paul on the other hand is a really efficient point guard averaging the most assists per game since Stockton almost 20 years ago. I suppose Kevin Love would be another guy with a unique enough season to contend with LeBron if the Timberwolves can win 55+ games. At the end of the day though LeBron should probably win it again. In a class of his own.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

LeBron should win every year. The only case against him is voter fatigue.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

LeBron and he's goat and at this point I feel bad for the people that disagree with it


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Plenty of the best players in the league have not won the MVP award. So everyone suggesting LeBron has it in the bag I think is quite the stretch. 

Also I believe Paul George has been the best two way player in the league thus far. And he's on the best team.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



77AJ said:


> Plenty of the best players in the league have not won the MVP award. So everyone suggesting LeBron has it in the bag I think is quite the stretch.
> 
> Also I believe Paul George has been the best two way player in the league thus far. And he's on the best team.


Of course you think that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Luke said:


> Of course you think that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Knick Killer, 77aj and Gonzo are in a world of their own. Nothing they say about the Eastern conference or it's best player can be taken seriously


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Look up Paul George defensive stats individually. Look up the Indiana Pacers team defensive stats. Before just running off at the mouth. I'm going by the hard numbers, and taking the best players off the best teams. IMO Paul George has quite easily been the best two way player in the league.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

You're not a Pacers fan.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Luke said:


> You're not a Pacers fan.


Are you really a moderator ?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

*Community* moderator.

LeBron James is better on both sides of the floor, and *substantially* better on the offensive end.

Dude we all get it, you don't like LeBron. Disliking LeBron was super fetch in 2011, just like it was popular to hate Kobe before he won, Shaquille before he won, and Jordan before he won. But give it up already, you pick a new favorite team every year (sometimes multiple teams) and pray that they dethrone the king, and this year is the Pacers. We get it. But don't get insulted when your fandom that's lasted all of six months gets called out on a basketball message board.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Luke said:


> *Community* moderator.
> 
> LeBron James is better on both sides of the floor, and *substantially* better on the offensive end.
> 
> Dude we all get it, you don't like LeBron. Disliking LeBron was super fetch in 2011, just like it was popular to hate Kobe before he won, Shaquille before he won, and Jordan before he won. But give it up already, you pick a new favorite team every year (sometimes multiple teams) and pray that they dethrone the king, and this year is the Pacers. We get it. But don't get insulted when your fandom that's lasted all of six months gets called out on a basketball message board.


This is the way community moderators conduct is suppose to be when discussing a topic with a contributing member of this website ? Wow .. I'm just going to ignore the diatribe and stick to the topic. I've made my opinion known, and given reasons that support it. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

What does Paul George do on a basketball court better than LeBron James?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Luke said:


> What does Paul George do on a basketball court better than LeBron James?


He's much better at being _not_ LeBron James than LBJ could ever dream of being.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



E.H. Munro said:


> He's much better at being _not_ LeBron James than LBJ could ever dream of being.


I ****ing hate the state of Ohio.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

77AJ is just butt hurt and he will be once again when it comes ECF time. Sad part is right behind LeBron and Kyrie, PG is my 3rd favorite player but the hype he's getting off 14 games is just too much for me to handle. LeGoat will handle business like usual


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Luke said:


> What does Paul George do on a basketball court better than LeBron James?


For the millionth time: the MVP may NOT be the best player.

And if you guys think that if the Pacers and PG continue their current play, George WON'T win the MVP, you just don't know how the award works.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

I read somewhere Paul George isn't going to get much votes because he plays the same position as Lebron and Durant. When people look at it when they vote, they will have a hard time putting PG over Lebron or Durant regardless of "MVP doesn't mean best player"

CP3 probably has the best chance to win MVP if not lebron


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> For the millionth time: the MVP may NOT be the best player.
> 
> And if you guys think that if the Pacers and PG continue their current play, George WON'T win the MVP, you just don't know how the award works.


I think everyone acknowledges voter fatigue can happen, but we shouldn't assume it. Obviously if the Pacers win 77 games like they're on pace to do, then Paul George will probably win the award based on his teams accomplishment, but even then, there are still a few better candidates based on individual performance.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I think everyone acknowledges voter fatigue can happen, but we shouldn't assume it. Obviously if the Pacers win 77 games like they're on pace to do, then Paul George will probably win the award based on his teams accomplishment, but even then,* there are still a few better candidates based on individual performance*.


Like almost always.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Scoring efficiency aside, LeBron's numbers are down across the board this year. It's a long season but it's become a wide open race at this point.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

LaMarcus Aldridge deserves recognition. He's averaging 24/10/3 on the season and is the best player on the Blazers leading them to a 16-3 start to the season which is the best record in the West and better than everybody not named in the Indiana Pacers. Who they just beat along with OKC.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

*Miami Heat without Dwyane Wade: *2-3

*Lebron James without Dwyane Wade: *20.6ppg (.479FG%, .3683P%, .764FT%), 5.2rpg, 6.6apg, 1.2spg, 0.4bpg, 3.6TOpg.

*Lebron James season averages: *25.7ppg (.584FG%, 4593P%, .793FT%), 5.7rpg, 6.1apg, 1.2spg, 0.4bpg, 3.5TOpg.

MVP my butt!


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> *Miami Heat without Dwyane Wade: *2-3
> 
> *Lebron James without Dwyane Wade: *20.6ppg (.479FG%, .3683P%, .764FT%), 5.2rpg, 6.6apg, 1.2spg, 0.4bpg, 3.6TOpg.
> 
> ...


Who would of thought having Dwayne Wade out would hurt the Heat. Your like a wizard bro.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



LeGoat06 said:


> Who would of thought having Dwayne Wade out would hurt the Heat. Your like a wizard bro.


THAT's what you got from my post???


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> THAT's what you got from my post???


Yes. LeBron plays worse without Wade. Your like a wizard and a hater


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Theres lots of reasons LeBron and the Heat play worse without Wade out there and as of right now I agree LeBron is not MVP. Your comment made you sound like a hater though. LeBron would be 4th for me behind right now George,Love,Cp3 than I have LeBron and than Durant


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> *Miami Heat without Dwyane Wade: *2-3
> 
> *Lebron James without Dwyane Wade: *20.6ppg (.479FG%, .3683P%, .764FT%), 5.2rpg, 6.6apg, 1.2spg, 0.4bpg, 3.6TOpg.
> 
> ...


Dwyane Wade for MVP!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



LeGoat06 said:


> Theres lots of reasons LeBron and the Heat play worse without Wade out there and as of right now I agree LeBron is not MVP. Your comment made you sound like a hater though. LeBron would be 4th for me behind right now George,*Love*,Cp3 than I have LeBron and than Durant


No, no, no. You can't be a MVP candidate if your team is under .500.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> No, no, no. You can't be a MVP candidate if your team is under .500.


ok that's fair I guess your right on that. But the years not over so with his stats and the way he's playing if they get over .500 he's in the discussion. Stil early


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



77AJ said:


> LaMarcus Aldridge deserves recognition. He's averaging 24/10/3 on the season and is the best player on the Blazers leading them to a 16-3 start to the season which is the best record in the West and better than everybody not named in the Indiana Pacers. Who they just beat along with OKC.


Absolutely. I've been saying Aldridge is the best PF in the game for about 3 seasons now, and I'm glad he's finally getting some recognition now that Portland's winning again. I thought David West had an unstoppable mid-range jumper, but Aldridge is just ridiculous. I don't know if he even looks at the basket some times, and it still goes in.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

PF really is a position with very few two-way players. The great offensive PFs (Blake, Zach, KLove, Aldridge, DLee, Greg Monroe, Boozer, etc.) are all below average-to-poor defenders. The lack of overall defense at that position is part of what makes Josh Smith and Lebron so valuable when they're playing PF. That's also another reason why Anthony Davis is so unique.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Paul George Named Eastern Conference Player of the Month!

Keep it up Paul George you got an MVP season written all over your play, and a great team to lead to a championship. 

I'm really hoping for a Portland Trailblazers vs Indiana Pacers Finals this year.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Durant quietly making his case. 28pts, 8rebs, 5asts averages on a top 5 team. I've been disappointed with his scoring efficiency but I think he'll pick that up.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

*AGAIN* LaMarcus Aldridge deserves recognition as one of the leading MVP candidates this season. Portland is the best in the West as of right now with a 19-4 record. LaMarcus just turned in a 31 Point and 25 rebound night against one of the better teams in the West (Rockets). He is averaging 24/11/3.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Luke said:


> *Community* moderator.
> 
> LeBron James is better on both sides of the floor, and *substantially* better on the offensive end.
> 
> Dude we all get it, you don't like LeBron. Disliking LeBron was super fetch in 2011, just like it was popular to hate Kobe before he won, Shaquille before he won, and Jordan before he won. But give it up already, you pick a new favorite team every year (sometimes multiple teams) and pray that they dethrone the king, and this year is the Pacers. We get it. But don't get insulted when your fandom that's lasted all of six months gets called out on a basketball message board.


Its very arguable who's the better defender between James and George. Lets not act like its a slam dunk for Lebron on defense when any sane fan knows that's just not true.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



doctordrizzay said:


> I read somewhere Paul George isn't going to get much votes because he plays the same position as Lebron and Durant. When people look at it when they vote, they will have a hard time putting PG over Lebron or Durant regardless of "MVP doesn't mean best player"
> 
> CP3 probably has the best chance to win MVP if not lebron


Oh did you? Did you read that somewhere?

Oh. That's cool.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



77AJ said:


> Paul George Named Eastern Conference Player of the Month!
> 
> Keep it up Paul George you got an MVP season written all over your play, and a great team to lead to a championship.
> 
> I'm really hoping for a Portland Trailblazers vs Indiana Pacers Finals this year.


You aren't a Pacers fan.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



R-Star said:


> You aren't a Pacers fan.


Let me clue you in on something ... 

Im as much of a fan of players as I am of teams. So my tastes change and evolve as the league goes through changes. Not your cup of tea ? cool, but don't preach and try and tell me I'm not a fan of any team. Do me a favor, keep my posts and handle out your dental.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



77AJ said:


> Let me clue you in on something ...
> 
> Im as much of a fan of players as I am of teams. So my tastes change and evolve as the league goes through changes. Not your cup of tea ? cool, but don't preach and try and tell me I'm not a fan of any team. Do me a favor, keep my posts and handle out your dental.


Out of my dental? Listen, first you're ****ing white. Ok? If you ever say something like that again I'll fly to whatever shit hole bottom floor 1 bedroom apartment you're holed up in and slap that stupid look off your face.

Second, your taste evolves? This isn't a fine wine, its basketball, and you are a frontrunner. A chump. You switch from player to player, team to team because *no personal attacks*. 


You're worse than the Lebron jock riders of the world. You just try to cling consistently to the new thing and its clear and pathetic to everyone around you.

Expect replies like this when you respond to me in the future. I have no patience for "fans" like yourself. You sicken me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Don't you do it KJ.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



R-Star said:


> Out of my dental? Listen, first you're ****ing white. Ok? If you ever say something like that again I'll fly to whatever shit hole bottom floor 1 bedroom apartment you're holed up in and slap that stupid look off your face.
> 
> Second, your taste evolves? This isn't a fine wine, its basketball, and you are a frontrunner. A chump. You switch from player to player, team to team because you're an idiot.
> 
> ...


Unoriginal , uninspiring, and dumb. Get over yourself.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Look at that, refusing to deal in reality again.

"I CAN'T HEAR YOU... I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!"


Let me remind you of something I've told you a few times in the past. You are not going to be in any Indiana playoff threads when the time comes. Why? Because you aren't a fan. We have no room for bandwagoners.


I've enjoyed seeing you in all the game threads so far though..... oh wait.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



R-Star said:


> Look at that, refusing to deal in reality again.
> 
> "I CAN'T HEAR YOU... I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!"
> 
> ...


Rally away buddy, nobody cares anymore. Im gonna kick it, and do what i wanna do.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Yea, just kick it. Do what you do. Don't need nobody wit your name in they dental right homie?

Right 36 year old white homie?


That mother ****ers straight gangsta right there. 




Ha... oddly enough gangsta doesn't show up as a typo on firefox. Weird.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



77AJ said:


> Paul George Named Eastern Conference Player of the Month!
> 
> Keep it up Paul George you got an MVP season written all over your play, and a great team to lead to a championship.
> 
> I'm really hoping for a Portland Trailblazers vs Indiana Pacers Finals this year.


Why are you talking to Paul George? What's his username on this site?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



hobojoe said:


> Why are you talking to Paul George? What's his username on this site?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hes jinxing my team is what hes doing. I told him to stop it last playoffs.

This guys going to ruin Georges career. Hes going to go for a block in the finals and somehow end up in the stands with someones straw in his eye. Career over.

Mark my words, that's what's going to happen. And its all this AJ guys fault.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



R-Star said:


> Hes jinxing my team is what hes doing. I told him to stop it last playoffs.
> 
> This guys going to ruin Georges career. Hes going to go for a block in the finals and somehow end up in the stands with someones straw in his eye. Career over.
> 
> Mark my words, that's what's going to happen. And its all this AJ guys fault.


Watch out of AJ's "kiss of death" to every team/player he bandwagons in.
It's been proven to exist.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Top five at this point seems pretty clear to me, in no order - LeBron, Durant, Paul, George, and Aldridge.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Based on the factors that go into the MVP voting process, I think that Durant is the front runner at this point.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Luke said:


> Based on the factors that go into the MVP voting process, I think that Durant is the front runner at this point.


What factors exactly? I mean LMA and George are both on teams with "better" records and are having equally amazing seasons. Portland has been a huge surprise and Pacers have improved as a team and George has taken yet another step towards Super Star status, whereas OKC is having a great season but they came in with huge expectations. Durant is having a great season, but he's putting up basically the same stats as the past 2-3 seasons.

I'm not saying he isn't a top candidate or that he won't be the favorite as the season progresses but up to this point I'm not sure how you can put him as the clear front runner over some other players.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

It's LeBron flirting with 60% and 45% from 3 is MVP worthy by itself


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



l0st1 said:


> What factors exactly? I mean LMA and George are both on teams with "better" records and are having equally amazing seasons.


They are not having equally amazing seasons. Durant has been better by any objective measure. Portland and Indiana have better winning percentages, but at the end of the day you're just penalizing OKC for not playing as many games because they all have the same number of losses. OKC has just played 1-2 games less. 



l0st1 said:


> OKC is having a great season but they came in with huge expectations.


There were people predicting them to fall to the middle of the west, and people have been anticipating their relative demise (to 2nd tier) since Harden left. That continued when Martin left. They've been predicted outside of the top 5 by the majority of ESPN analysts coming into each of the past two seasons. They have exceeded expectations so far.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

For me, the law of averages is starting to bring the discussion back home. I have LeBron as the frontrunner and if voter fatigue becomes a factor, Kevin Durant is next up. Paul has been steady but the Clippers have slipped. 

George has slipped up a bit in his individual performance, and even though the Pacers are still dominating, it'll be hard for him to beat out guys at his position who are statistically superior in about every category and also leading contending teams.

I just don't see Aldridge as much of an MVP candidate to be honest.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Sir Patchwork said:


> They are not having equally amazing seasons. Durant has been better by any objective measure. Portland and Indiana have better winning percentages, but at the end of the day you're just penalizing OKC for not playing as many games because they all have the same number of losses. OKC has just played 1-2 games less.
> 
> 
> 
> There were people predicting them to fall to the middle of the west, and people have been anticipating their relative demise (to 2nd tier) since Harden left. That continued when Martin left. *They've been predicted outside of the top 5 by the majority of ESPN analysts coming into each of the past two seasons*. They have exceeded expectations so far.


Really? Seems weird, considering they won the West last year an had a Top-2 record...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> Really? Seems weird, considering they won the West last year an had a Top-2 record...


To be fair, they thought Westbrook would be out longer, but I also think people overstated Kevin Martin's impact on the Thunder and underrated the progression of Reggie Jackson and Jeremy Lamb. They have more than covered for his absence. And we all underestimated Steven Adams being a capable backup center in his rookie season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

1.) Kevin Durant
2.) LaMarcus Aldridge
3.) Paul George
4.) LeBron James


All of those players stats hold up individually. However the MVP award isn't just about the best individual player with the best stats. Its also about the value you bring to your team, and the impact it has in the Win column. Quite clearly the Heat out of the elite teams have been the most lackluster out of the bunch to this point. And the Blazers IMO have been the story of the year in the NBA up to this point.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Sir Patchwork said:


> They are not having equally amazing seasons. Durant has been better by any objective measure. Portland and Indiana have better winning percentages, but at the end of the day you're just penalizing OKC for not playing as many games because they all have the same number of losses. OKC has just played 1-2 games less.
> 
> 
> 
> There were people predicting them to fall to the middle of the west, and people have been anticipating their relative demise (to 2nd tier) since Harden left. That continued when Martin left. They've been predicted outside of the top 5 by the majority of ESPN analysts coming into each of the past two seasons. They have exceeded expectations so far.



You don't think LMA and George have played on the same of Durant so far this season? And yes I realize their records are nearly equal thus why I put "better" records. My point wasn't that Durant isn't up there or even the leader, I just don't see how he is a clear favorite over anyone. I don't really see a clear favorite at all. George, Paul, Durant, Lebron are clearly the top 4 and will likely be the top 4 finishers as well, LMA will get some votes if Portland continues their level of play.

Granted I don't follow OKC exclusively, and obviously no where near as much as a fan of theirs would, but I don't recall them being predicted to drop drastically last season, and this season I read some but that was more connected to Westbrook's recovery which didn't last in to the season like most thought it would. And I saw predictions that still had them in the top 2-3 in the West and most if not all had them in top 7 in the league. Which I would say is more than fair given Westbrook's injury and the improvements of teams like the Warriors, Rockets, Nets and Pacers. 

Either way, my post wasn't intended to be a knock on Durant. He clearly is one of the top 2 players in the league and will likely be a top 3 MVP finishers for many years.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Fair enough. My point wasn't to big up Durant as much as it was to point out the difference in caliber between LeBron, Durant and even Paul from everyone else. I don't think a slight edge in team standings suddenly makes stars more worthy of an individual MVP award than superstars. 

And no I don't think LMA has been at LeBron or Durant level this season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

It wouldn't be an MVP discussion without patchwork giving props to Durant. I hope he wins one is his career for his sake.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Somebody has to.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Lillard.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Smath said:


> Lillard.


Are you lost? This is the MVP thread.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

The way I value MVP is mainly win shares. Take each guy off that team and how good would that team be, that's value and thats what the V and MVP stands for. Since I haven't looked up win share stats yet and PER I have no clue who I have at number 1, maybe someone could posts the top 5 in those categorys for me as I'm too lazy to look them up


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



LeGoat06 said:


> The way I value MVP is mainly win shares. Take each guy off that team and how good would that team be, that's value and thats what the V and MVP stands for. Since I haven't looked up win share stats yet and PER I have no clue who I have at number 1, maybe someone could posts the top 5 in those categorys for me as I'm too lazy to look them up


Win Shares
1.	Chris Paul-LAC	5.6
2.	Kevin Durant-OKC	5.5
3.	LeBron James-MIA	5.2
4.	Kevin Love-MIN	4.5
5.	Paul George-IND	4.3
6.	Stephen Curry-GSW	4.0
7.	LaMarcus Aldridge-POR	3.7
8.	Damian Lillard-POR	3.7
9.	Andre Drummond-DET	3.5
10.	Carmelo Anthony-NYK	3.3

Player Efficiency Rating
1.	LeBron James-MIA	29.8
2.	Chris Paul-LAC	28.5
3.	Kevin Durant-OKC	28.2
4.	Anthony Davis-NOP	28.2
5.	Brook Lopez-BRK	27.3
6.	Kevin Love-MIN	27.1
7.	DeMarcus Cousins-SAC	27.1
8.	Stephen Curry-GSW	24.5
9.	Carmelo Anthony-NYK	24.3
10.	LaMarcus Aldridge-POR	23.8

http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2014_leaders.html


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

1. Paul 2. LeBron 3. Durant


----------



## DADE_COUNTY (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Just like last season, it's going to be between Durant and Lebron. 

IMO, so far:

1. durant
2. bron


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Lebron...he is still shooting over 60%. That's automatic MVP...can't be anyone else.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

It appears CP3 is out of the discussion by virtue of missing what will probably be at least 20 games. 

Kevin Love would be a dark horse candidate if the Timberwolves could somehow win at least 50 games. This would require them to go 34-15 the rest of the season which is possible but not likely. Love's numbers are just crazy though.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



doctordrizzay said:


> Lebron...he is still shooting over 60%. That's automatic MVP...can't be anyone else.


LeBron is now below 60%. Automatic non-MVP.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Sir Patchwork said:


> LeBron is now below 60%. Automatic non-MVP.


LeBron is still in first lol


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



LeGoat06 said:


> LeBron is still in first lol


I think him and Durant are 1a and 1b at this point, which means Durant would probably win due to voter fatigue. 

Of course, last year around this time LeBron started playing out of his mind and sealed the deal on the award, so maybe he'll do it again.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Kevin Durant is leading the league in PER. Has the Thunder in first place in the Western Conference, and his trajectory is going up, not down. He's getting better as the season continues. Add to the fact his second best teammate is missing a significant portion of the season due to having surgery for injuries. 

I had Kevin Durant as my leader for the MVP three weeks ago, and if anything his case for being the MVP is only getting stronger. He's easily playing the best basketball in the league right now, based on PER, leading his team to first place in a deep strong Western Conference, and his stats are actually trending up not down.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Patchwork saying Lebron is about to take off immediately followed by AJ clamoring for Durant to get his just due? What bizarro world did I just wonder into?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



RollWithEm said:


> Patchwork saying Lebron is about to take off immediately followed by AJ clamoring for Durant to get his just due? What bizarro world did I just wonder into?


Patchwork is a Durant/Thunder fan, but he's always loved LeBron and AJ has always been a huge fan of whoever has the best chance of dethroning LeBron. Not a surprise. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



l0st1 said:


> Win Shares
> 1.	Chris Paul-LAC	5.6
> 2.	Kevin Durant-OKC	5.5
> 3.	LeBron James-MIA	5.2
> ...


There's 3 players on the efficiency rating top 10 that tightens my resolve of hating most advanced stats.

Brooke Lopez? That's funny, the Nets are playing better without him.

Boogie Cousins? About 30% of Bill and Jalens league preview was centered around how much of a me first, no defense playing prima dona he is. He is part of the reason the Kings won't move forward. 

And Melo? Hes led his team into the ground this year. Hes the reincarnation of Steph Marbury. And I'm not even sure if he'd be a prime Starbury at this point or just the youtube Steph.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Durant is probably the front runner right now. I wouldn't argue against LeBron either.

It's a two horse race for sure.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



RollWithEm said:


> Patchwork saying Lebron is about to take off immediately followed by AJ clamoring for Durant to get his just due? What bizarro world did I just wonder into?


I've been consistent with Durant. Can't speak for Patches.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



hobojoe said:


> Patchwork is a Durant/Thunder fan, but he's always loved LeBron and AJ has always been a huge fan of whoever has the best chance of dethroning LeBron. Not a surprise.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That has nothing to do with the statistical facts, the first place Thunder in the Western Conference, and Westbrook missing more significant time than any of the other Heat stars this season. 

Also I have no doubt if you were to take Durant off this OKC team and take LeBron off the Heat. The Thunder would be in a lot worse shape.

MVP

1.)Durant
2.)LeBron
3.)George


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

1.) Kevin Durant - Carrying a team with out his second best player to a 30-10 record in the very deep and talented Western Conference. Durant is also first in PER and Win Shares.





2.) LaMarcus Aldridge - Lunchmeat is the leader of the Blazers putting up career highs in scoring 24 PPG and rebounds 11 RPG. Oh yeah Blazers are in first place in the West.


3.) LeBron James - The Heat have been slumping lately. However James has kept steady and has the best shooting percentage out of the group. However his over all numbers are down across the board in rebounds, assists, blocks, and steals compared to his MVP season. 

4.) Paul George - While his individual statistics have been slumping his team is 32-7 and don't look to be slowing down anytime soon. They not only have the best record in the East but the Pacers have the best record in the NBA. Paul George is averaging 22/6.

Great year for basketball.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2014_leaders.html


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Miami Heat sans Wade: 5-6
Oklahoma City Thunder without Westbrook: 10-6


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> Miami Heat sans Wade: 5-6
> Oklahoma City Thunder without Westbrook: 10-6


So you're arguing for Lebron, right?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



RollWithEm said:


> So you're arguing for Lebron, right?


Just the facts, ma'am.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Such a tough award this year. 

Best player best team? George
Great record/seed despite 2nd best player missing significant time, oh ya also having a magnificent season? Kevin Durant
Best player, having a monster season, on a surprise team that has 2nd best record in league? LaMarcus Aldridge
Potentially best player in the world with team just going through the paces until playoffs? Lebron James

Pretty much it's these 4, Chris Paul had an argument until his injury. If the Warriors make a run I could see Curry getting some votes but nothing meaningful. I don't see the talking heads rewarding LMA. Unless something changes it's George or Durant I think.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

It has to be KD at this point.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

It's still Durant or LeBron at this point. After Durant's recent hot streak, it's him. LeBron will probably go on a tear of his own. It's up for grabs between these two. 

I'd put Aldridge, George and Blake Griffin in that next tier clearly below the first tier. Aldridge is having a monster season, but I can't put him in that class without putting Blake there too, because he has been just as good (if not better) and his team only has 2 less wins. He has led them to 7-2 record without Paul.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Picking two out of LMA/Blake/George for the All NBA second team is going to be very interesting. Gun to my head I would give George/Aldridge the nod at this point.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

The schedule maker pretty much made LAC 7-2 without Paul. They've played two good teams, the ones they lost to. Griffin has played great, but they got Redick back and if Paul had not gotten hurt it would have been the first time all year they had the whole team on the court.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Luke said:


> Picking two out of LMA/Blake/George for the All NBA second team is going to be very interesting. Gun to my head I would give George/Aldridge the nod at this point.


There is no possible world where Blake Griffin deserves a first team nod over Paul George.

I know you didn't say he did, but even putting their names together like its a question is a joke to me.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



R-Star said:


> There is no possible world where Blake Griffin deserves a first team nod over Paul George.
> 
> I know you didn't say he did, but even putting their names together like its a question is a joke to me.


What about Aldridge?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



R-Star said:


> There is no possible world where Blake Griffin deserves a first team nod over Paul George.
> 
> I know you didn't say he did, but even putting their names together like its a question is a joke to me.


Well, none of the above deserve to be on the first team as a forward. LeBron and Durant are pretty clearly in a league of their own.

As for the second team, I think that George is the best of the three by a decent margin. But, there's still half a season to play and I don't think it's inconceivable that Blake and Aldridge could end up having arguably better seasons. Do I expect that to happen? No. Is it in the realm of possibility? Yes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

It's KD.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

KD made me look smart for the night at least. He's unreal this year. The gap between the second and third best player in the world is gigantic.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Basel said:


> It's KD.


Dude's just tearing shit up.
Last 5 games (Thunder 4-1):
37-4-4
36-5-7
54-4-6
30-6-9
46-5-4


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

KD right now. LeBron in second. Aldridge 3rd. PG 4th.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

The only way Durant does not win this award is if LeBron AND the Heat go on a ridiculous tear.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

KEVIN DURANT >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everybody


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Just a heads-up:
No player in league history has ever averaged +30ppg, +.500FG%, +.4003P%, +.800FT%.
Kevin Durant is averaging 31ppg, .504FG%, .4133P% and .882FT%.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/psl_finder.cgi?request=1&match=single&type=per_game&per_minute_base=36&lg_id=NBA&is_playoffs=N&year_min=&year_max=&franch_id=&season_start=1&season_end=-1&age_min=0&age_max=99&height_min=0&height_max=99&birth_country_is=Y&birth_country=&is_active=&is_hof=&is_as=&as_comp=gt&as_val=&pos_is_g=Y&pos_is_gf=Y&pos_is_f=Y&pos_is_fg=Y&pos_is_fc=Y&pos_is_c=Y&pos_is_cf=Y&qual=&c1stat=pts_per_g&c1comp=gt&c1val=25&c2stat=fg_pct&c2comp=gt&c2val=.500&c3stat=fg3_pct&c3comp=gt&c3val=.400&c4stat=ft_pct&c4comp=gt&c4val=.800&c5stat=&c5comp=gt&c6mult=1.0&c6stat=&order_by=pts_per_g


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> Just a heads-up:
> No player in league history has ever averaged +30ppg, +.500FG%, +.4003P%, +.800FT%.
> Kevin Durant is averaging 31ppg, .504FG%, .4133P% and .882FT%.
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/psl_finder.cgi?request=1&match=single&type=per_game&per_minute_base=36&lg_id=NBA&is_playoffs=N&year_min=&year_max=&franch_id=&season_start=1&season_end=-1&age_min=0&age_max=99&height_min=0&height_max=99&birth_country_is=Y&birth_country=&is_active=&is_hof=&is_as=&as_comp=gt&as_val=&pos_is_g=Y&pos_is_gf=Y&pos_is_f=Y&pos_is_fg=Y&pos_is_fc=Y&pos_is_c=Y&pos_is_cf=Y&qual=&c1stat=pts_per_g&c1comp=gt&c1val=25&c2stat=fg_pct&c2comp=gt&c2val=.500&c3stat=fg3_pct&c3comp=gt&c3val=.400&c4stat=ft_pct&c4comp=gt&c4val=.800&c5stat=&c5comp=gt&c6mult=1.0&c6stat=&order_by=pts_per_g


That's just stupid. This guy isn't going to be smiling so much when the Devil finally comes to take Kevin's first born.

Its the only answer that makes sense here.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> Dude's just tearing shit up.
> Last 5 games (Thunder 4-1):
> 37-4-4
> 36-5-7
> ...



Hasn't the competition actually been damn good too? 

Pretty amazing that nobody can slow him down. He's been a man on a mission since Westbrook went down. Should be interesting to see what happens when he comes back and if KD has enough in the tank come playoff time.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Kevin Durant with 32/14/10 on 70 percent shooting from the field tonight. And has OKC in first place in the Western Conference.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Kevin Durant has cracked my Top 5 MVP Standings....still not really impressed with what he is doing though


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Wtf????


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Dee-Zy said:


> Wtf????


Trolling.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*

Durant is MVP if season ended today. He has the stats, team record, and storyline all working for him. And maybe voter fatigue with regard to Lebron.

Kid just keeps getting better every year. 

That said, I thought Durant was MVP leader (by a small hair over Lebron) at this time last year, then the Heat went on that 20-something game win streak while Durant sort of leveled off a bit. So anything can happen in the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



yodurk said:


> Durant is MVP if season ended today. He has the stats, team record, and storyline all working for him. And maybe voter fatigue with regard to Lebron.
> 
> Kid just keeps getting better every year.
> 
> That said, I thought Durant was MVP leader (by a small hair over Lebron) at this time last year, then the Heat went on that 20-something game win streak while Durant sort of leveled off a bit. So anything can happen in the 2nd half of the season.


One major difference is that Kevin Durant wasn't playing this well last season. He also had Westbrook to help him shoulder the load of the regular season. This year is a lot different, and what KD is doing statistically and team oriented is on another level.

Also the East is really weak this year, its hard to give much credit to a great record when you're the elite in the East. The Eastern Conference is just that bad outside of two teams. 

Where on the other hand OKC is in first place in the West, and on their own winning streak, all with their second best player out for a huge portion of the season. And still not back. 

Also Kevin Durant is first in PER and Win Shares. Two things that was not the case last year either. What Kevin Durant is doing this season is incredible dude is averaging 31/8/5 and shooting 50 percent from the field, 41 percent from three, and 88 percent from the free throw line. With a true shooting percentage of 64%.

The most impressive thing about Durant, is his numbers are trending up, not down. The guy is only getting better as the season wears on. Impressive and very well might turn out historical.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is Kevin Durant's award to lose. He is head and shoulders better than anyone in the world not named LeBron James, but he has had a better season to this point. 

In my opinion the only person that could conceivably steal the award from Durant is LeBron.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Luke said:


> This is Kevin Durant's award to lose. He is head and shoulders better than anyone in the world not named LeBron James, but he has had a better season to this point.
> 
> In my opinion the only person that could conceivably steal the award from Durant is LeBron.
> 
> ...


Seems unlikely to me. (Durant losing the MVP) If you look at the statistical chart by LeBron and KD. LeBron numbers continue to drop, I believe he started off super hot shooting 60 percent from the field, and 40 percent from three. Now LeBron is shooting 57 percent from the field and 37 percent from three. Obviously still amazing numbers, but the evidence shows as the season wears on LeBrons numbers are trending downward. 

On the other hand if you look at how Kevin Durant started the season, and look at his stats, his numbers are actually trending up as the season continues to wear on. Which is very impressive to say the least. KD is shooting 51 percent from the field, 41 percent from three, and scoring more, while his efficiency goes up.

Also LeBrons all around numbers are down this year, and KD has him beat not only in scoring this season but rebounds as well, and KD is averaging 5 assists a game himself. 

And LeBron use to be touted for his defense, as he should still, but it's noticeably dropped off, LeBron is not shutting anyone down anymore, his steals, and blocks are all down and rebounding. 

Where with KD again it's quite noticeable how interchangeable he is in own right on defense from guarding everyone from the point to the center. At this point you could argue his defense is underrated, if you're not giving him credit on that side of the ball. 

All in all, with Westbrook out for a huge chunk of the season, and the Thunder lead by Durant taking OKC to first place in the Western Conference, and KD being first in PER and win shares. There isn't much else somebody should have to prove they're the best player this season, and should win the MVP. 

And if Westbrook comes back healthy, I would have to say OKC should be the odds on favorites to win the championship along with Indiana.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



doctordrizzay said:


> Kevin Durant has cracked my Top 5 MVP Standings....still not really impressed with what he is doing though


This.

I am confused to why KD is a considered MVP. He is doing what he is suppose to be doing...score points. His team is reaaaaalllly great so no credit there.

I have Lebron as 1, because of D-Wade and the age of the Miami Heat. This is a below .500 team with Lebron

2. is PG and pacers

3. Tony Parker

4. CP3


Then Durant and co...Durant is the least impressive of the bunch, yeah he scores alot. But without WB Durant can't win a series. He sucks in the P.S.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

You realize I said I think KD is clearly the front runner, right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Pyrex said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty stupid


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kevin Durant is way ahead of everyone else at this point.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Considering the way Durant is playing, does anyone else kinda wish Westbrook doesn't come back anytime soon?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



Pyrex said:


> I am confused to why KD is a considered MVP.


I'll give you a hint, young grasshopper: Kevin Durant is having arguably the greatest offensive season ever in the NBA.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> I'll give you a hint, young grasshopper: Kevin Durant is having arguably the greatest offensive season ever in the NBA.


And yet his points per FGA, his FG%, his assist percentage, his TS%, and his ORB% are all less than Lebron's this year.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



RollWithEm said:


> And yet his points per FGA, his FG%, his assist percentage, his TS%, and his ORB% are all less than Lebron's this year.


Scoring 5.1ppg more.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> Scoring 5.1ppg more.


On 3 and half more attempts, yeah.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



RollWithEm said:


> On 3 and half more attempts, yeah.


If you want to state a case for Lebron James having arguably the greatest offensive season ever, you can go ahead.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



PauloCatarino said:


> If you want to state a case for Lebron James having arguably the greatest offensive season ever, you can go ahead.


I'm not. I don't think either of them is in contention for best offensive season ever. I'm just saying that Lebron is arguably having a better offensive season of these two players this season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2013/14 Official MVP Discussion*



RollWithEm said:


> I'm not. *I don't think either of them is in contention for best offensive season ever*. I'm just saying that Lebron is arguably having a better offensive season of these two players this season.


Who do you have over Durant?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LeBron is having a historically efficient season, but the volume is just not there compared to Durant. 5-6ppg is a significant gap while LeBron's advantages are slight. 

This is the 1st in 7 years (since 2006-2007) that LeBron has not been 1st in PER. Durant has a sizeable lead too, 31.1 to 28.7 right now. For reference, LeBron's best seasons were 31.7 (in Cleveland) and 31.6 (last season). Durant's best before this season was 28.3. 

Durant has really stepped up his game to rival LeBron. We'll see if he is just on a hot streak or if he can continue it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt in 61/62 and then again in 62/63 would be in the top 5 along with Jordan in 88/89, DRob in 93/94, and probably Lebron's 08/09 Season.

Oh yeah, and then there's Oscar Robertson's first 8 seasons in the league.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Wilt in 61/62 and then again in 62/63 would be in the top 5 along with Jordan in 88/89, DRob in 93/94, and probably Lebron's 08/09 Season.
> 
> Oh yeah, and then there's Oscar Robertson's first 8 seasons in the league.


1- By "offensive season" i meant as a scorer. But ok;
2- Are you taking pace into account?
3- Are you taking team wins into account?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> 1- By "offensive season" i meant as a scorer. But ok;
> 2- Are you taking pace into account?
> 3- Are you taking team wins into account?


If you meant best scoring season, you should have said that. Is that all you're talking about? There's more to offense than just scoring.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> If you meant best scoring season, you should have said that. Is that all you're talking about? There's more to offense than just scoring.


I thought that was implied (sp?). After all, some posts above i started by mentioning Durant's shooting percentages, no?

Now please answer my questions above.

EDIT: How much impact should 3Pointers have judging/comparing offensive players from different eras? Is there any usefull metric/argument?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I personally think that points per field goal attempt is a pretty good (and straightforward) way of measuring scoring efficiency. Of course, guys who shoot threes at a high percentage get an advantage over guys that played before the 3-pt line was introduced. Unfortunately, there's no way to normalize that without game footage.

Also, volume has to play a role in some way. Any cutoff one might establish would be arbitrary, but let's just go with 27 PPG. If you don't score at least 27 a game, you can't have the greatest scoring season ever.

Among players who scored over 27 PPG for a season, Charles Barkley's 1987-88 Season was the most efficient in terms of scoring. He averaged an absurd 1.765 points per field goal attempt. Adrian Dantley's 1983-84 season came in second. If Lebron keeps playing like he has so far this season, he would actually be third at 1.593 PPFGA. 

Actually, Durant played better last year than he has played so far this year by that measure. 1.591 > 1.575


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Actually, Durant played better last year than he has played so far this year by that measure. 1.591 > 1.575


I thought people took him for granted last year with his efficiency. He was historically efficient last year, entering the 50/40/90 club and doing it while being as a very high volume scorer. The list of players who have done that as a high volume scorer stops at Larry Bird and possibly Dirk Nowitzki if you consider 24ppg high volume. 

This year Durant's scoring volume has increased and his efficiency has only suffered slightly. In fact, the only difference in his efficiency this year and last year is the 2% dip at the free throw line from 90% to 88%. His 2pt% is higher, his 3pt% is higher and his 3pt volume is higher. 

A lot goes into comparing current players to players 50 years ago and I don't care to go that far. I think it's awesome though that the two best players in the league are as efficient as they are and are in that conversation (obviously LeBron has been in it for years).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> *I personally think that points per field goal attempt is a pretty good (and straightforward) way of measuring scoring efficiency.* Of course, guys who shoot threes at a high percentage get an advantage over guys that played before the 3-pt line was introduced. Unfortunately, there's no way to normalize that without game footage.
> 
> Also, volume has to play a role in some way. Any cutoff one might establish would be arbitrary, but let's just go with 27 PPG. If you don't score at least 27 a game, you can't have the greatest scoring season ever.
> 
> ...


PPFGA is a weird stat if taken out of context. Unless one is just arguing semantics.
Magic's PPFGA > Jordan's. What does that really mean?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> PPFGA is a weird stat if taken out of context. Unless one is just arguing semantics.
> Magic's PPFGA > Jordan's. What does that really mean?


That's why I adjusted for volume.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

And for the record if Durant wins this award, It wasn't because of ****ing voter fatigue. It was because Durant was that damn good.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

KD with another LeBron like performance last night in a win against Memphis. Him throwing up 31/8/8 lines used to be an anomaly, but lately I feel like every time I check he's having a monster game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Luke said:


> KD with another LeBron like performance last night in a win against Memphis. Him throwing up 31/8/8 lines used to be an anomaly, but lately I feel like every time I check he's having a monster game.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


For the best scorer in the league, Durant's passing has been impressive (wich makes him an even more dangerous offensive player).
He is currently at 5.3apg (up from 4.6 last season and 3.5 the season before). 
Yes, it has something to do with Westbrook being out, but it's interesting nonetheless. In the last 10 games, for example, Durant averaged 6.6apg.
Let's see if he can sustain this level of play...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> And for the record if Durant wins this award, It wasn't because of ****ing voter fatigue. It was because Durant was that damn good.


This same statement would've been true if Durant had won the award last season.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This conversation is going to get interesting down the stretch. It could turn in LeBron's favor really quickly. LeBron and the Heat have been on fire since the break. LeBron seems to working himself into playoff mode, while his team is thriving. Durant is still putting up big numbers but he has definitely cooled off from his January, and will probably have fewer monstrous games with Westbrook back. Thunder have lost three in a row and are probably going to need right up until the playoffs to really hit their stride with Westbrook back in the lineup. 

Place your bets.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't see how Durant can win it now. When Miami reels that 15-20+ winning streak off, It will be the same as last year and Durant will be a distant Memory.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Durant is still in the drivers seat. Thunder even with their 3 L's have a better record than Miami, and Miami is going to lose some games here soon. I see the Spurs and Pacers beating them. And you know Miami will lose to some horrible sub 500 team eventually. 

Also I never understood how they can consider the All Star Break a half way point of the season. When in reality, and everyone loves crunching numbers these days , 50 games were played before the all star break and 30 games are played after essentially, thats not a half way point.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

77AJ said:


> Durant is still in the drivers seat. Thunder even with their 3 L's have a better record than Miami, and Miami is going to lose some games here soon. I see the Spurs and Pacers beating them. And you know Miami will lose to some horrible sub 500 team eventually.
> 
> Also I never understood how they can consider the All Star Break a half way point of the season. When in reality, and everyone loves crunching numbers these days , 50 games were played before the all star break and 30 games are played after essentially, thats not a half way point.


Funny because its OKC losing to the sub 500 teams right now while miami on a nice winning streak.

Durant is def not in the driver seat for MVP....its Lebron 100%. To be the man you have to beat the man. Durant isn't good enough.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Pyrex said:


> I don't see how Durant can win it now. When Miami reels that 15-20+ winning streak off, It will be the same as last year and Durant will be a distant Memory.


Exactly....everyone knows this.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

doctordrizzay said:


> Funny because its OKC losing to the sub 500 teams right now while miami on a nice winning streak.
> 
> Durant is def not in the driver seat for MVP....its Lebron 100%. To be the man you have to beat the man. Durant isn't good enough.


As of today, Heat and Thunder basically have the same record. Despite Westbrook missing the majority of the season. Durant's statistical season has been insane, and then you add in the fact that Miami is in a much weaker conference, I would say Durant is most definitely good enough and the Thunder are successful enough to topple the "king".

How is Lebron in the driver's seat exactly?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's Durant right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> It's Durant right now.


Lolz what? Lebron is shooting near 60% for the year...

New career high tonight 57 for LBJ on 20/29

edit: Lebron finishes with career high 61 points.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

l0st1 said:


> As of today, Heat and Thunder basically have the same record. Despite Westbrook missing the majority of the season. Durant's statistical season has been insane, and then you add in the fact that Miami is in a much weaker conference, I would say Durant is most definitely good enough and the Thunder are successful enough to topple the "king".
> 
> How is Lebron in the driver's seat exactly?


Lebron is in the driver seat, and please don't ever make such a ridiculous post ever again.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

l0st1 said:


> As of today, Heat and Thunder basically have the same record. Despite Westbrook missing the majority of the season. D*urant's statistical season has been insane, and then you add in the fact that Miami is in a much weaker conference*, I would say Durant is most definitely good enough and the Thunder are successful enough to topple the "king".
> 
> How is Lebron in the driver's seat exactly?


Yeah Miami is 17-4 against the West too. :manbearpig:

Indy is more dangerous to Miami than anyone in the Western Conference. Truth.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well this is a race again. Wow.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

/Thread


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Pyrex said:


> /Thread


HAHAHAHAHAHA ****ing beautiful


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm glad Durant doesn't have the homers that LeBron does.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Pyrex said:


> Lebron is in the driver seat, and please don't ever make such a ridiculous post ever again.


How exactly is it ridiculous again? Oh because you're a Lebron fanboy? Gotcha.

You saying that while also having that avatar is pretty funny.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

BlackNRed said:


> Yeah Miami is 17-4 against the West too. :manbearpig:
> 
> Indy is more dangerous to Miami than anyone in the Western Conference. Truth.


That's great, except we aren't talking about the success of a team. So you saying they don't have to worry about the West doesn't really matter. Truth.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm glad Durant doesn't have the homers that LeBron does.


He'll get his once (if) he wins one.

Nobody loves you until you're a champ. LeBron was the most hated dude in sports until he led his team to promised land.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm glad Durant doesn't have the homers that LeBron does.


Doesn't have the haters either though. You'll never understand the annoyance of a LeBron hater until you're a LeBron fanboy


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Durant playing well in January means nothing, it's not how you start it's how you finish.

At this moment Miami has a better record than the Thunder, and Lebron has been playing out of his mind. It's without question Lebron's trophy at this moment.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Kevin Durant:

31.6ppg 7.7rpg 5.6apg 1.5spg 0.8bpg 51% 40% 88% PER 30.4 WS 14.5 

Thunder 45-15(.750) 1st in Western Conference 1.5games ahead of Spurs(Westbrook having missed half the season(30 games).

Lebron James:

Heat 43-14(.754) 2nd in Eastern Conference 2.0 games behind Pacers 11 games ahead of Raptors. Wade missing about a quarter of the season (16 games)

27.5ppg 7.0rpg 6.4apg 1.5spg 0.3bpg 58% 38% 75% PER 30.3 WS 12.1

Stop trying to act like it's ridiculous to think Durant has a claim to the MVP. Lebron is playing well right now, that's wonderful. But that doesn't account for the whole season, just like Durant's month of dominance doesn't account for the whole season.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's very close right now. I got Durant by a slight edge. But it went from Durant's to lose to becoming a toss up with how good LeBron has played.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

LeGoat06 said:


> It's very close right now. I got Durant by a slight edge. But it went from Durant's to lose to becoming a toss up with how good LeBron has played.



I have no problem with someone picking Lebron as the MVP(or Durant for that matter) but to completely dismiss either player is flat out stupid. Not saying you are doing that but others clearly are.

I agree it's a toss up, and I think it hurt Durant that right when he was slowed because of Westbrook's return, Lebron went on a run.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Naw I'm not doing it, I just thought some of the pictures he posted were funny. Wouldn't surprise me if Durant won, and wouldn't surprise me if LBJ keeps this tear up and wins his 3rd in a row. As a Heat fan above anything else I could honestly care less, I just want to see which one get's finals MVP


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Durant responds with 42 points on 20 shots in only three quarters in a blowout win. LeBron with a stinker tonight, 22 points on 18 shots in a loss. 

I was glad to see Durant regain some of the rhythm he had before Westbrook returned.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Durant responds with 42 points on 20 shots in only three quarters in a blowout win. LeBron with a stinker tonight, 22 points on 18 shots in a loss.
> 
> I was glad to see Durant regain some of the rhythm he had before Westbrook returned.


Yup Durant with a hell of a response in three quarters of action. Good to see the OKC Thunder getting back on track with Westbrook in the fold. I can see this team going on a big win streak with Durant tearing up the stats to finish the season.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

LBJ/Durant are fighting for the top spots no doubt, but there's more to the discussion than just them. 

Noah deserves consideration as a Top 5 MVP candidate, he just had another triple double for that ghost of a Bulls team. He is having an absolutely fantastic season.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Noah should never and will never win an MVP


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Good thing nobody said that.

He absolutely deserves to be on the Top 5 MVP ballot though, he's having a career year and dragging a lackluster team to a top 4 seed.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

O I read it wrong, didn't realize you said top 5. Sure, maybe, IDK. I'd have Aldridge,George, Love,Durant,Griffin and LeBron ahead of him though


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I definitely agree with Noah. Not that he should ever really be considered for an MVP award, but I've always thought he was the most important player on the Bulls. A true center who challenges shots at the rim and also agile enough to cover the pick and roll is valuable. Throw in that he is competent at scoring while being maybe the best big man passer in the game. He just brings a lot to the table. I won't mention the obvious intangibles. 

Plus he's hilarious.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

So who is the highest ranked MVP candidate that wasn't a popular choice entering the year? Meaning discount Durant, Lebron, Parker, George, CP3?, etc.

Harden/Howard?, Dragic? Love? Griffin? Noah? Derozan/Lowry? Aldridge? Curry?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dragic and Noah both have a legit shot at being top 5. Who saw that coming?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

They both definitely deserve consideration(not to win it but they deserve a few votes). Those two guys have done a lot with very little.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Noah is fantastic, glad he's getting some recognition.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like Bron shot his load in that 61 game. Dude has been average at best and slumping ever since, not to mention the Heat have lost three straight games. This is going to hurt his MVP case.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

lol how are all 3 of the legitamate MVP candidates all of a sudden playing so bad....

Thunder Heat Pacers are all on losing streaks. 

I have to go with Dragic. He deserved an All Star nod was disappointed he didn't get it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

hroz said:


> lol how are all 3 of the legitamate MVP candidates all of a sudden playing so bad....
> 
> Thunder Heat Pacers are all on losing streaks.
> 
> I have to go with Dragic. He deserved an All Star nod was disappointed he didn't get it.


Seems like Westbrook is the biggest issue for Durant and the Thunder right now. Which is quite surprising, I thought once Westbrook came back the Thunder would of even become more elite.

But when Durant has a triple double, and Westbrook takes more shots and is less efficient. And the Thunder lose. We have a problem . Durants MVP may be lost due to his own teammate.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Durant with a big 40 plus point game on only 18 shots and win against the Rockets the other night. KD pouring it back on late to solidify his MVP reign this season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

77AJ said:


> Durant with a big 40 plus point game *on only 18 shots* and win against the Rockets the other night. KD pouring it back on late to solidify his MVP reign this season.


22.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> 22.


I stand corrected. 42 points on 22 shot attempts while shooting 54% and add to the fact KD shot for 62 percent from three. Hell of a game to stop a red hot Rockets team that had previously beat the Heat, Pacers, and Blazers.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Since Lebron James' 61-point game (which was the reason he started getting consideration over Durant):

*Lebron James (last 6 games):*

*MPG:* 38.6
*PPG:* 20.1
*FG%: *.451
*3P%:* .238
*FT%:* .709
*REB/G:* 5
*ASSISTS/G:* 7
*STLS/G:* 3.3
*BLKS/G:* 0.3
*TO/G:* 3

*HEAT: 1-5*

*Kevin Durant (last 6 games):*

*MPG:* 37.6
*PPG:* 33.6
*FG%: *.492
*3P%:* .355
*FT%:* .826
*REB/G:* 6.8
*ASSISTS/G:* 5.3
*STLS/G:* 0.5
*BLKS/G:* 0.83
*TO/G:* 3.1

*THUNDER: 4-2*

With less than 20 games to go, i think the MVP award winner is settled.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know what's up with Durant's free throw shooting lately. 82% is well below his usual.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kevin Durant 51/12/7 and game winner in Toronto! 

MVP


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yup, this is Durant's unless LeBron starts averaging 60 a game to end the season.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

So is it just assumed Durant has the MVP locked up now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yup. If he doesn't win it, it would be a joke at this point.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is definitely Durant's year.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Durant will get the MVP but LBJ will get the MVP that matters.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kevin Durant is averaging 32.1 points, 7.6 boards, 5.6 assists, 1.3 steals

Shooting .507 from field, .404 from three, .873 from line.

Yeah it's Kevin Durant


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

26.8, 6.9, 6.5 on .568 aint' bad either. But I still say it's Durant this year as well


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

But on another note LeBron leads his team in every major category. Durant does not.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If there was an anti MVP I think it would go to either Bynum or Paul Georges dick.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol wow


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good win for Durant - awesome for him. Unfortunately for him tho, now expectations go up. Next year he becomes the new aged Lebron : amazing player who just can't ever win the big one. These jokes should be fun!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Good win for Durant - awesome for him. Unfortunately for him tho, now expectations go up. Next year he becomes the new aged Lebron : amazing player who just can't ever win the big one. These jokes should be fun!


Well you know... the Thunder could actually win this year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> If there was an anti MVP I think it would go to either Bynum or Paul Georges dick.


Avatar bet this year, loser sports Paul's dick?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Kevin Durant is averaging 32.1 points, 7.6 boards, 5.6 assists, 1.3 steals
> 
> Shooting .507 from field, .404 from three, .873 from line.
> 
> Yeah it's Kevin Durant


Just broke Jordan's streak of +25 points games, too. Surreal.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Could KD average 38 a game in his prime?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Good win for Durant - awesome for him. Unfortunately for him tho, now expectations go up. Next year he becomes the new aged Lebron : amazing player who just can't ever win the big one. These jokes should be fun!


Exactly right. I'm not looking forward to it. I'll have to try my hardest not to take the "he is a great player but not a winner" bait. These are arguments I had ad nauseum about Kobe and LeBron, and they didn't even play in my city. My urge to defend KD will probably be much stronger. 

Furthermore, I hope that criticism doesn't drive KD out of OKC. 

Then again, maybe they'll win it all and everything will be splendid, but I won't hold my breath. Spurs and Clippers are both juggernauts right now. OKC will have to play their best basketball just to get to the WCF.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Spurs and Clippers are both juggernauts right now. OKC will have to play their best basketball just to get to the WCF.


But the Warriors are a bad match-up for the Clippers... but a good match-up for the Thunder. If Golden State makes it to round 2, OKC might have a relatively easy second round.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't trust the Clippers in the playoffs yet. They've taken a bunch of steps forward this year and Griffin is finally a legitimately great player, but I'd still say they are the third best team in the conference behind San Antonio and Oklahoma City.

And yeah, Durant will probably start catching flack within the next two years if he doesn't win, but I don't think it will be as bad as the criticisms that LeBron/Kobe went through just because he's not as polarizing (not to be confused with talent) as those two. The humble skinny kid that plays for Oklahoma City probably has a longer leash than a rapist that plays for the Lakers or a choker that was supposed to be better than MJ but broke up with his hometown on national TV.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Luke said:


> I don't trust the Clippers in the playoffs yet. They've taken a bunch of steps forward this year and Griffin is finally a legitimately great player, but I'd still say they are the third best team in the conference behind San Antonio and Oklahoma City.
> 
> And yeah, Durant will probably start catching flack within the next two years if he doesn't win, but I don't think it will be as bad as the criticisms that LeBron/Kobe went through just because he's not as polarizing (not to be confused with talent) as those two. The humble skinny kid that plays for Oklahoma City probably has a longer leash than a rapist that plays for the Lakers or *a choker that was supposed to be better than MJ but broke up with his hometown on national TV.*


Shut your mouth you whore


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

My only reservations about the Clippers is health. Between Paul and Griffin, they have a history of injuries in the playoffs that affect their play. If those two are 100%, they're a really, really tough out.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basketball-reference's 2013-14 MVP Tracker

Rk Player	Prob.
1 Kevin Durant 52.6%
2 LeBron James 14.7%
3 Chris Paul	LAC 10.5%
4 Blake Griffin 3.0%
5 James Harden 2.7%

http://www.basketball-reference.com/


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Basketball-reference's 2013-14 MVP Tracker
> 
> Rk Player	Prob.
> 1 Kevin Durant 52.6%
> ...


Wow, that's not even remotely close. Plus having Harden on that list is laughable.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> My only reservations about the Clippers is health. Between Paul and Griffin, they have a history of injuries in the playoffs that affect their play. If those two are 100%, they're a really, really tough out.


In the past, they haven't responded well to the physical nature of playoff basketball. Their two superstars are much more likely to be labeled "soft" than they are "tough". The Clippers have also struggled to score in the half court in the past, which of course gets magnified in the playoffs. 

I think they're better suited to overcome those issues this year with Doc Rivers as the coach and Blake Griffin a vastly improved post player and overall go to guy, but we'll see.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> In the past, they haven't responded well to the physical nature of playoff basketball. Their two superstars are much more likely to be labeled "soft" than they are "tough". The Clippers have also struggled to score in the half court in the past, which of course gets magnified in the playoffs.
> 
> I think they're better suited to overcome those issues this year with Doc Rivers as the coach and Blake Griffin a vastly improved post player and overall go to guy, but we'll see.


They're not soft, they're just injury prone. Their defeats in the past two years were by Memphis in a series where Griffin didn't really play much in games 5 & 6 because of injury, and San Antonio who out-finessed them and physicality was irrelevant. Their victories include Memphis who may be the most physical team in the league, and Griffin always goes right at Randolph. Paul is one of the most fiery, competitive and physical guards in the league. He has played very well against Memphis. 

They do rack up a lot of nagging injuries though.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Trent said:


> But on another note LeBron leads his team in every major category. Durant does not.


Team record & narrative should solidify it, though. Team record is better than the Heat by 3 games and 2nd best in the league. Narrative is that Durant carried the Thunder by himself for half the season, set a new scoring record (consecutive games 25+ pts), and in general upped his play to a whole new level. This one is in the bag, IMO.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Basketball-reference's 2013-14 MVP Tracker
> 
> Rk Player	Prob.
> 1 Kevin Durant 52.6%
> ...


I like the list for the most part. I have Blake third and CP3 and Harden in my top 10.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Doesn't having both Blake and CP3 both in the top 5 make the idea behind MVP a joke?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Doesn't having both Blake and CP3 both in the top 5 make the idea behind MVP a joke?


It makes the idea of an "MVP Rating" a bit comical, yes.

Still, both have been very valuable to their team.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Doesn't having both Blake and CP3 both in the top 5 make the idea behind MVP a joke?


Parker and Duncan both finished top 7 in the voting last season. 

In 2005, Nash and Amare finished in the top 9 in MVP voting... and so did Shaq/Wade on the same team.

Also, from 2002 to 2004 Shaq and Kobe were together in the top 6 all 3 years (top 5 in both 2002 and 2003).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Parker and Duncan both finished top 7 in the voting last season.
> 
> In 2005, Nash and Amare finished in the top 9 in MVP voting... and so did Shaq/Wade on the same team.
> 
> Also, from 2002 to 2004 Shaq and Kobe were together in the top 6 all 3 years (top 5 in both 2002 and 2003).


Fair enough. I just find it ridiculous. If you take one of CP3 or Griffin off the team, they're a hell of a lot better than say the Wizards if you take John Wall off. 

As unfair as it is, when you have 2 stars on a team, they need to pick which ever one is the better player that year and he gets the consideration.


----------

